# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Calling All Photographers - 2008

## Steve Machol

Here's the 2008 thread. :)

----------


## mlm

Oooh oooh...I wanna be first!! :D

Over the weekend, a friend and I went out to White Rock and got a chance to watch the sunset at Crescent Beach.

----------


## Snitgirl

Nice Shots MLM, I'll have to get there one of these days... Looks lovely...:)

----------


## Snitgirl

23 days left till her BIG day.... she is so much FUN!

----------


## mlm

Oh my goodness!  Look who's a big girl already...1 year old??  Hope you'll have a big party planned for her :D  (Take lots of photos, okay?)

P.S. I just love the expression on her face in the first shot!!!

----------


## braheem24

If I may quote Elmo...

"Very Lovely!" :)

----------


## mlm

It's not the most interesting photo I've ever taken but...

Once a week, I volunteer at the Crane Resource Centre at UBC.  Here, students with visual and cognitive disabilities can ask to have their textbooks read onto a CD.  So I spend 2 hours reading whatever textbook they hand me.  One week it was the history of Japanese religion.  Another week it was how to integrate literature into the K to Gr 5 classroom.

This week (not sure if you can see it or not), it was the Pendragon Chronicles.  Does anyone know how to pronounce Welsh names?  I sure don't :hammer:

Glewlywn

Gwalchmai

(both characters in King Arthur's Court)

----------


## Grubendol



----------


## mlm

Grubie,

She's such a sweetheart!  Congrats again!!

----------


## Happylady

Grub and Snitgirl, you have lovely daughters. Thanks for sharing. :)

----------


## Happylady

mlm, Those are beautiful pictures. Wow.

----------


## mlm

A friend and I decided to do a photowalk last Friday, so I thought I'd share some of the shots.

- a yummy-looking Easter cake
- The cherry blossoms are out!  (I know, I know Snitgirl...it's a compulsion, I swear!)
- The only things that are real in this shot are the door and the wall.  The mural runs the whole length of the building.
- A neat spot for a cup of tea at a local bakery

----------


## HarryChiling

Some National Zoo shots I'll post more later.

----------


## mlm

Love the elephant shot.  My cat does the same thing, except the concrete wall would be my leg while I'm sleeping. ;)

----------


## HarryChiling

More Zoo photos

----------


## HarryChiling

more zoo photos

----------


## HarryChiling

zoo photos

----------


## HarryChiling

more zoo photos

----------


## HarryChiling

zoo photos

----------


## HarryChiling

more zoo photo

----------


## HarryChiling

zoo photo

----------


## HarryChiling

zoo photo's

----------


## HarryChiling

moe zoo

----------


## HarryChiling

zoo

----------


## HarryChiling

more of the zoo

----------


## Grubendol

Pic of Eliza at her first hockey game.  We saw the Kings get destroyed by Dallas (unfortunately, but expected).  We were fourth row center ice.  She was there for her 3 week birthday.

----------


## mlm

Love the toque Grubie!

----------


## mlm

Harry,

I love your shots.  I'm not so much of a bird fan, but love your tiger and panda shots.  That second tiger shot, where he's looking right at you...excellent work!

(I wanted to give you some greenies, but apparently I have to spread some around first...:D)

----------


## Snitgirl

I will 2nd that tiger shot!!! Nice shot and what an incredible creature!!

----------


## Snitgirl

your little one is way to cute Grubie.... going to be such a daddy's girl..

----------


## Snitgirl

Growing sooooo big... so adorable... 




> more zoo photos

----------


## rbaker

> Growing sooooo big... so adorable...


And the next thing you know you are a grandparent.

----------


## mlm

Oh Dick, they are soooo adorable.  (I gotta ask, what were you guys eating in that 4th photo?)

----------


## HarryChiling

> Harry,
> 
> I love your shots. I'm not so much of a bird fan, but love your tiger and panda shots. That second tiger shot, where he's looking right at you...excellent work!
> 
> (I wanted to give you some greenies, but apparently I have to spread some around first...:D)


Thanks the bird shots were crazy tough, the cages were made of wire spaced an inch appart which meant that I had to get real close and manually focus since the autofocus wants to focus on the wire.  Anyway some of them came out very well and others didn't.  The panda shot was crazy, I had to hodl my camera above a crowd with my wife standing back tellign me if the panda was even being aimed at then waiting for him to look our way.  I am very patient so I always end up gettign the shot I want or I'll be their for hours whihc drives my wife nuts.  Chances are we only left because she was so fed up with me taking photos.

----------


## rbaker

> Oh Dick, they are soooo adorable.  (I gotta ask, what were you guys eating in that 4th photo?)


Were were at Disneworld for the week and it was the Ghirardelli Chocolate $55.00 Sundae. The photo below is the before.

----------


## mlm

Oh my!  You said the magic word!!  There used to be a Ghirardelli in Vancouver, but it folded after a year.  Man, I miss their sundaes (the one person version).  :cry:

----------


## Grubendol

Being a native San Franciscan I know and love Ghiradelli quite well.  Good stuff.

The wife and the baby surprised me at work for lunch today.

----------


## Steve Machol

Caught this guy flying over my house yesterday. Anyone know what kid of bird this is?

----------


## k12311997

> Oh my! You said the magic word!! There used to be a Ghirardelli in Vancouver, but it folded after a year. Man, I miss their sundaes (the one person version).


that one looks one person to me :D

----------


## mlm

Steve, I can't tell you what kind of bird that is, but I love the shot!!

----------


## Snitgirl

Nice shot Steve.  Was it flying low or did you have to use a zoom.

He looks HUGE!!!

I printed it and gave it to Siena, she is really into birds right now.  To cute, she put her arm up (while holding it) to make it fly :D

P.S. Since I am not into birds or know much about them (although learning here in canada since I am in wilderness land, lol) I have no idea what that is, eagle of some sort?

----------


## Grubendol

> Caught this guy flying over my house yesterday. Anyone know what kid of bird this is?


I'm an amatuer birder.  I'm almost 95% sure that's a Northern Goshawk.  Never seen one in the wild myself so not 100%, but all the markings match for an adolescent.

----------


## Grubendol

Snit, if she’s into birds, you NEED to get her the Audubon stuffed animals.  They have authentic bird calls when you squeeze them.  They have versions of most north American species.

  I have a couple for Eliza since I’m a birder.  We picked them during our cross country drive to Colorado.


  Btw, I have most of the pictures I’ve taken over the past 2 years up in my flickr site, including shots from the Southwest drive.


www.flickr.com/photos/ricperalta

----------


## hcjilson

I thought at first, that it was a bald eagle because only the head and throat were white.(at least from the photo) How large was this bird?(wingspan) I've seen them in Maine, MA, Colorado and Alaska but don't know how far south they travel. I just read that the northern groshawk is basically "northern" but is also found in the Mexican Highlands so you'll have to draw your own conclusions.

----------


## Steve Machol

It was shot with my new Nikon D300 and 70-300mm zoom (at 300mm.) Actually I'm leaning towards a Zone-Tailed Hawk.  Look at the tail feathers:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:ZonetailedHawk2.jpg

He was pretty high up so I could not even estimate his wingspan.

----------


## Snitgirl

*
Hi Pa, I noticed your glasses are not sitting right on your face so I will take care of them for you. My MaMa has trained me for this special task.*





*Now lets see, these are your only pair of glasses and they are old and a drill mount, I can do this. Don't be afraid Pa, really, I CAN do this. I AM Canadian !*


*
Now, I will SLOWLY take them off of you.*



* Yep, I see the problem Pa!*



* All I have to do is push on this one side to make them straight again.*



* Oh, but I have to see through them too to make sure your progressives are working right. Let me give them back to you cause they work on me and then I will clean them.*





* Just have to clean them. Come on Pa, I just need to finish.*



* All I have to do is lick the lens and then wipe.*




*See Pa, they are PERFECT now.. Yippeeeee, I did it.  My very first official adjustment* :D

----------


## Grubendol

http://identify.whatbird.com/mwg/_/0/attrs.aspx

Bird identifier program super awesome.

Also the Audubon stuffed animals I mentioned:

http://www.seattleaudubon.org/natureshop.cfm?catID=366

----------


## Steve Machol

> It was shot with my new Nikon D300 and 70-300mm zoom (at 300mm.) Actually I'm leaning towards a Zone-Tailed Hawk.  Look at the tail feathers:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:ZonetailedHawk2.jpg
> 
> He was pretty high up so I could not even estimate his wingspan.


Yep, definitely a Zone-Tailed Hawk:

http://www.greglasley.net/zonetail.html

----------


## braheem24

Congratulations on the D300, Awesome camera!

I have the same camera with a little collection of lenses, so far:

D80 / D300
85mm f/1.4D
60mm f/2.8D
50mm f/1.4D
18-200mm VRII 

You're welcome to borrow any to play with if you need to resist the purchasing fever, which I dont seem to do well. :o

----------


## Steve Machol

It is a great camera. When I have time I'll post more pictures from it. I also have the 18-200 VRII.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

In my spare time when I am not shooting pictures of optical equipment, I love to shoot Harley Davidson motorcycles. It started out with just my bike, but then all my friends wanted pictures, etc....etc...

The hardest part is finding places to shoot without having unwanted reflections on the gloss paint and chrome. If I can get the right photo, I then play with it in photoshop to make portraits for my friends.......







And here are a couple photos I took this morning before editing. This is my favorite place to shoot because I can get low and have nothing but sky in the backround. There is also another angle where I can have ocean and sky. This is perfect to limit reflections.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Look what this guy is having for lunch.

----------


## Andrew Weiss

Not so fancy, but here's our female Tibetan Spaniel in a favorite spot.

----------


## Snitgirl

Here is little Miss Siena enjoying her amazing day of weather this past weekend in Vancouver.  You can't see them but she is sitting right next to 3 lamb's that were born 2 weeks ago at the Maplewood Farm here in North Vancouver.

Little pucker on the lips cause she just had her first taste of an orange.

----------


## Grubendol

Snit, I LOVE that pic of her.  That’s so adorable.

  Here is my little one doing her Evita pose:

----------


## Snitgirl

awww, she is so cute and so big already....keep the pictures coming... thanks for sharing..  

M.I.C,.....K.E.Y...... M...O....U....S...E

----------


## Snitgirl

*Siena and I went downtown to see MLM. As always, MLM had that wonderful smile on her face that never disappears.*



* Siena and Myra (MLM)*



* Siena is wondering if she should try a 2nd adjustment.*



* Hummm, lets see how they look on you. These look PERFECT Myra, no adjustment needed!!*



* WOW, yes!!!! They R PERFECT!!!  You Rock Myra!!*



* Ok, time to go.  My work is done here.  lol  Thank you for the Sunglasses Myra!!!*

----------


## HarryChiling

I was so desperately trying to get a pair of custom made frames done before VEE, but alas it wasn't in the cards, but I got very close, I completed the frame front and drilled the lenses and thought what better place to share then here.  I fired the temples too fast and the metal didn't set properly so when fabricateing the temples they broke, when I finish them i will post them as well in the form of a completed pair, untill then here's a teaser.

Frames are made from .999 fine silver (not sterling).

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> I was so desperately trying to get a pair of custom made frames done before VEE, but alas it wasn't in the cards, but I got very close, I completed the frame front and drilled the lenses and thought what better place to share then here. I fired the temples too fast and the metal didn't set properly so when fabricateing the temples they broke, when I finish them i will post them as well in the form of a completed pair, untill then here's a teaser.
> 
> Frames are made from .999 fine silver (not sterling).


I like it Harry, when could I order a pair?

----------


## Steve Machol

Speaking of Harley's. I took this at the 2007 Silver City Blues Festival.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> Speaking of Harley's. I took this at the 2007 Silver City Blues Festival.


Very Nice!!!
I love blues festivals too.

I attended a little party this past weekend.
Check out these V8 motors.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> In my spare time when I am not shooting pictures of optical equipment, I love to shoot Harley Davidson motorcycles. It started out with just my bike, but then all my friends wanted pictures, etc....etc...
> 
> The hardest part is finding places to shoot without having unwanted reflections on the gloss paint and chrome. If I can get the right photo, I then play with it in photoshop to make portraits for my friends.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a wallpaper from digitalblasphemy.com He makes some very pretty digital art.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> That looks like a wallpaper from digitalblasphemy.com He makes some very pretty digital art.


WOW, There is some nice stuff there.

----------


## Grubendol

My Eliza with my Grandmother during our visit to Sacramento this past weekend.

Also my stepdad with Eliza:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Went wandering about my small plot and took a few shots of some yard nuisances before I mow 'em over.
I use a Canon PowerShot A540 point & shoot for these shots. How I get my closeups is I use a 5X achromat and hold it over the lens. I included a shot of it against the sky.
Also have shot of what appears to be some eggs laid on my planter.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Nice Shots Dragon!!!
I love closeup stuff like that.

I took a few shots this morning from our parking lot. I am using a sony cybershot with a 10x zoom on these pictures at quite a distance.

I couldnt really see this with my eyes but I got a big suprise when I downloaded the pics.

Mama Osprey eggs have hatched!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Here are some more shots from our parking lot.
Across the street live these creatures that for years we called "squonkies"
They were named that because they look like some kind of half squirrel half monkey hybrid. Some of these squonkies stand about three feet tall.
After we finally got some good pictures I did a little research to find that they are actually called "Sherman Fox Squirrels" or "Southern Fox Squirrels". We will always call them Squonkies.

The first shot is a nice closeup of the face.
The second and third are a low quality cell phone shots, but you can get an idea of the actual size from his tail.

----------


## Grubendol

> Nice Shots Dragon!!!
> I love closeup stuff like that.
> 
> I took a few shots this morning from our parking lot. I am using a sony cybershot with a 10x zoom on these pictures at quite a distance.
> 
> I couldnt really see this with my eyes but I got a big suprise when I downloaded the pics.
> 
> Mama Osprey eggs have hatched!!!!!!!



 I always love bird shots.

  My flickr site has some California condors we saw in the Grand Canyon, as well as Stellar Jays, mountain bluebirds, and a few other misc birds.

----------


## obxeyeguy

This is out behind my wifes office. Another osprey pic!

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

I love Ospreys!!!!!

They are always flying by carrying huge fish. 

Its hard to get the shot!!!

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

At this weekends event there was an estimated 250,000 - 300,000 Bikes.

http://leesburgbikefest.com/Bikefest/index.htm

----------


## Snitgirl

My little Siena turned 13 months a few days ago and we celebrated, lol.  

Where's the BaBy????

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

AAAWWWWWWWWW

Look at those eyes!!!

----------


## braheem24

> At this weekends event there was an estimated 250,000 - 300,000 Bikes.


 
Good Lawd, that's a lotta leather! :D

----------


## optifocus

Such a great gallery you all have created, i like that baby sleeping the most.

It's really looks cool.

----------


## Snitgirl



----------


## rbaker

Just so that there is no debate among all of you ornithologists out there I am a beautiful male, Red-shafted Northern Flicker _(Colapter auratus  cafer)_ stopping by to enjoy a meal at my nephews suet feeder in Sedona.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> Just so that there is no debate among all of you ornithologists out there I am a beautiful male, Red-shafted Northern Flicker _(Colapter auratus cafer)_ stopping by to enjoy a meal at my nephews suet feeder in Sedona.


Nice catch!!!

----------


## rbaker

I wish I could say that I took it but at least I was sitting on the deck when he took it. Also, he identified it.

----------


## Snitgirl

Love the colors and patterns on that bird.. thanks for sharing..

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> I wish I could say that I took it but at least I was sitting on the deck when he took it. Also, he identified it.


Thats close enough.......:cheers:

You guys should see me at lunch time. We have these large Magnificent Frigatebirds or sometimes called Man-o'-War-birds flying above the trees out front. They are the coolest in flight birds I have ever seen, and I am running around trying to get a shot of them to post on OptiBoard.
My coworkers think I am crazy:o

They are too fast for me:(

----------


## rbaker

I just received pictures of the new grand spaniel and thought that I would pass them on to you. Terriers and spaniels are far cuter than kids; they are house trained more readily and they cause you far less grief (provided you get them fixed) in the long run.

----------


## mlm

Oh Dick, Tucker's so adorable!!

----------


## JRS

Here is a quick picture taken with Sepia overtones I took recently. Cloudy evening made for a lousy contrast.

----------


## Snitgirl



----------


## Grubendol

Hey All.

  New pics of my little girl’s baptism…There are literally a few hundred…

www.flickr.com/photos/ricperalta


  because there are so many, here are a couple of choice ones.

----------


## Snitgirl

Grub,

She is soooo beautiful!!!

----------


## OpticalSLA

Braheem: so cute! :)

----------


## Steve Machol

Did anyone notice that there is a new Picture Album feature?

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/album.php?albumid=5

This is available to all OptiBoard subscribers and staff.

----------


## Grubendol

My Girl


Thanks for the heads up on the photo feature, but I use Flickr exclusively.  Keeps everything in one place :)



and from her first trip to Disneyland:

----------


## Snitgirl



----------


## SarahMP584

Our first baby, Sallie the Schnauzer


  6 m old, and sleepy 

BTW, gruby, you and I have the same baby carseat ! : )


Emery at about 3 months old

----------


## mlm

We did a photo shoot in conjunction with an Oliver Peoples/Paul Smith/Mosley Tribes trunk show.  I did manage to wrest MY camera away from my boss a couple of times and came up with this.

----------


## optigrrl

> I was so desperately trying to get a pair of custom made frames done before VEE, but alas it wasn't in the cards, but I got very close, I completed the frame front and drilled the lenses and thought what better place to share then here. I fired the temples too fast and the metal didn't set properly so when fabricateing the temples they broke, when I finish them i will post them as well in the form of a completed pair, untill then here's a teaser.
> 
> Frames are made from .999 fine silver (not sterling).


Anytime you need help in metallurgy, go to ganoskin.com and do a search. It has helped me in learning how to work with metal - particularily .999 silver., 


BTW - NICE SPECS!!!!!!!!

optigrrl

----------


## chip anderson

Dem "Magnificent Frigate boids" is a "Protected Species" by da Fedural Govment.  Course they number in de millions and be foun all roun de worl.
Now de "Magnicent Friggin boids" is de main reasn de green turtles is really endangered.   If de govment woul loww de citizens to have a free shoot even just a few days a year (when the little tirtles hatches) the green turtle could be restored to former numbers in about 3 years, even enough for turtle steak again.   Ain't de govment cortin dem votes wonnerful?

Chip

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Dem "Magnificent Frigate boids" is a "Protected Species" by da Fedural Govment.  Course they number in de millions and be foun all roun de worl.
> Now de "Magnicent Friggin boids" is de main reasn de green turtles is really endangered.   If de govment woul loww de citizens to have a free shoot even just a few days a year (when the little tirtles hatches) the green turtle could be restored to former numbers in about 3 years, even enough for turtle steak again.   Ain't de govment cortin dem votes wonnerful?
> 
> Chip


Gee, dem dere magnificent frigatebirds aren't endangered here in de US. Dey be endangered in de Cape Verde Islands, so if'n you have a complaint about de govmint, make sure it's the Portugese govmint, not our'n.De US govmint got nuttin' to do wit them.
http://www.oiseaux.net/birds/magnifi...igatebird.html

----------


## Grubendol

We took Eliza to her first wedding over the weekend:

----------


## Caree

Picture 182.jpg

Picture 184.jpg

Picture.jpg

----------


## Snitgirl

We've got talent on this board!!! w00t.  Have you sang that song in front of a crowd before?

----------


## Caree

I have sung in front of 15,000 people at the Sacramento River Cats AAA playoff game last year. 8 years for the State Fair horseraces,4 years at River Cats games and this year for NASCAR at the All American Speedway in Roseville,CA. I LOVE to sing it and I do a very traditional anthem,no stupid runs.                                         http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoID=13981289                                   that is a link to my daughters myspace where she posted me singing that night. I hope the link works,probably not though since I don't play computers well.

----------


## Grubendol

Caree…Sacramento?  River Cats?  I’m a transplant from the Sacto/San Francisco cities.  Currently in LA.  All my family is still in Sacramento.  The best man in my wedding attends games regularly.

  Aweomeness…some hometownies here now.

  *Cheers and congrats on the big performances!*

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here I go around my yard again.
First is our Clematis vine and a bloom. Next is our Evening Primrose.
 Then a Peony, and finally some flower that the name escapes me at the moment.

----------


## wolfman

These are just a few pictures I took recently.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> These are just a few pictures I took recently.


Awesome.......

Where did you shoot the wolf?

----------


## wolfman

> Awesome.......
> 
> Where did you shoot the wolf?


At a wildlife sanctuary in Northern Arizona.

----------


## Fezz

Very Kool Wolf shot!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Snitgirl



----------


## Cindy K

Snit, I thought you took a picture of me SMILING! Or was that as good as it got? I was DEAD tired when you took this! I really DO know how to smile but I guess the cheek muscles were too exhausted to lift themselves up. But I'll have you know I was grinning ear to ear inside! I so wish we could have spent more time together that night. Can we get together again soon? Weather's improving- Hope's a beautiful place when the sun's shining!

----------


## braheem24

My new trailer..

----------


## obxeyeguy

> My new trailer..


Nice lookin' double wide dude. :Rolleyes:

----------


## For-Life

*Pictures from my trip to Niagara Falls*

----------


## mlm

For-Life, love the photos...but is there a way to make them a wee bit smaller so they fit on the screen? :p

The golf photo's nice.  Or maybe I'm just drawn to it because I got my lowest score ever at the pitch 'n putt this morning: 69 on a par 54 course. :bbg:

----------


## WHLBILL

A an old guy,  am afraid of change, I was very upset when I was told that my "photochromic glass executives bifocals" were not available anymore. I have tried other styles and nothing is as good for me. I am forced to continue to use my old RX and shelve all the new Glasses. 

Is there any source left for old guys like me.?

Help WHLBILL@MSN.COM

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> A an old guy,  am afraid of change, I was very upset when I was told that my "photochromic glass executives bifocals" were not available anymore. I have tried other styles and nothing is as good for me. I am forced to continue to use my old RX and shelve all the new Glasses. 
> 
> Is there any source left for old guys like me.?
> 
> Help WHLBILL@MSN.COM


Actually, why would you want to use the world's worst bifocal? Move your eyes all the way over to the side of the frame and you have no binocular vision because you nose is in the way of one eye. Flattop 35's are the way to go, properly fit, your eyes can't move out of the bifocal and they weigh three times less than the Franklin (Executive is a hoity-toity trademark name).

Anyway, your post is outside of our guidelines and I shouldn't respond to your post but there it is.

----------


## WHLBILL

Sorry, i am outside the guide lines, didn't know where to go for this. i have vision in only one eye, no binocular vision. i ride a motorcycle and my GPS is located on the right sidem same as my good eye,

the more i have to turn my head to the right to see it, the less vision i have on my blind left side. 

Just looking for help

----------


## Grubendol

Latest “Gerber Baby” shots of my girl… :D

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Latest Gerber Baby shots of my girl :D


I like that third shot - what a li'l cute-poot!:D

----------


## Snitgirl

Hi Grub... Such a beautiful precious little one.

First picture, you pulling a Brittany on us?  Driving with your kid in the front seat..<--joking

R2D2... why am i not suprised.. i should send you Siena's princess L halloween costume..  lol

thanks for sharing your photos...  keep them coming..

----------


## Grubendol

Thanks Snit,

  We’re facing a major conundrum for Halloween…or I should say I am.

  I want her in a SW costume, but Lisa’s sister says that she has to make her first Halloween costume.  I’m not sure we get a say in what that is.  Her sister is a seamstress.  Plus, Eliza’s cousin was born on Halloween and we are probably going to Idaho for the holiday/birthday.

----------


## Snitgirl

soo cute...SW would be soooo darn Cute....

----------


## Snitgirl

Hey Photo Peeps Out there in OptiBoard Land...

New Social Group: Photography Lovers of Optiboard

1st photo challenge is posted for the month of July... come join us!!

----------


## Grubendol



----------


## braheem24

> Latest “Gerber Baby” shots of my girl… :D


 
That's a beautiful face, you really should try to use a camera that can give you a low depth of field with a clean background to bring out her face in the pictures and drown out the background.

Here's some examples:

----------


## Grubendol

That gerber shot was taken with my iphone...not much depth of field options on a camera with no settings ;)

But yeah, I've got a few great depth shots of her at her christening.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Very cool to walk out of your hotel at 8 in the morning to see all of these.

I do apologize for some of the shots being cut off.  Like I said, it was 8:00am in Las Vegas.  I was doing good to hold my coffee.

----------


## Fezz

Hey For-Life,

Who is the Dude in the barrel?

;):cheers::D:cheers::shiner:

----------


## For-Life

Sorry that I took so long to fix the pictures.  They shrunk at the other site I used. 

Fezz, that was I.  Go big or go home, that is what I always say.

Am I the only one who noticed that Grubendol was sporting drivewear.  Oh yeah!


Here are a few more pictures from the event (sorry, was wearing contacts :():

This is me with the Deputy Minister of the Ministry of Municipal Affairs and Housing (I am on the right)



some people I partied with




More party animals

----------


## Grubendol

I absolutely love my drivewear...though I've been using those frames for almost two years now, I'm starting to itch for an update, not to mention my Rx has changed.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

We had a good dew overnight so I found this by my driveway this morning.

----------


## hcjilson

I can't remember where I read it but I have a photo I wanted to enter and now can't find the thread. Anyone remember?? Tx hj

----------


## Lulubelle

Harry:
Go further down the list of threads in this forum to the one from Snitgirl "Optiboard Social Club". Sorry, don't know how to forward it to you.

Lulubelle

----------


## Snitgirl

Hi Papa Hj,

Go to:
Social Groups
Photography Lovers of OptiBoard.

DragonLensMan has posted his "blue"  I am still trying to figure out what it is and how he did it. Looking forward to seeing yours..




> I can't remember where I read it but I have a photo I wanted to enter and now can't find the thread. Anyone remember?? Tx hj

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...784#post250784

----------


## hcjilson

Miss AVA in the middle of the back seat!

----------


## Snitgirl

I bet she had fun papa hj!!  Is that you driving??

Here is little Miss Siena on Canada day.  The weather was pretty amazing!!

P.S. I am not affiliated with the person who's name is on the balloon.

----------


## mlm

Oh my goodness Snitgirl!  What was Siena eating in that last shot?? :D

----------


## mlm

So, I'm finally back from Optometry's Meeting.  I took some extra days off after the conference to take as many photos as I possibly could in a 4 day span :bbg:

- the view from the fire escape at Pensione Nichols (the B&B where I was staying): Qwest Field and Mount Rainier in the background, Pike Place Market is at the very edge of the foreground

- Dale Chihuly glass exhibit in the Washington State Trade and Convention Center

- my dinner at the Pink Door, linguine alla vongole (taken with my brand new 50mm macro lens!)

- Seattle Centre, taken from the top of the Watertower Observatory in Volunteer Park

- a fuschia at the Volunteer Park Conservatory

----------


## mlm

More photos (eventually all of the photos will be on my flickr site, but since I took more photos in those 4 days than in the 18 days I was in Vietnam, it's going to take a while)

- found Nemo at the Seattle Aquarium!

- fruits at Pike Place Market

- fountain and sculpture at Olympic Sculpture Park, part of the Seattle Art Museum

- mmmmmm...fish and chips eaten out at the waterfront

- another shot with my new macro lens!!

----------


## Snitgirl

Squash and oh, the blue icing is from birthday cake.. lol




> Oh my goodness Snitgirl!  What was Siena eating in that last shot?? :D

----------


## Snitgirl

OMG, OMG... YAHOOOOOO!  Finally, finally!!! MLM's photos.. thank goodness there isn't a counter that displays how many times I've been on your flickr site in hopes of seeing your Seattle photos... lol  You'd think I was stalking you!!! lol

All nice one's on OB.  I especially love the fruit shot.. You going to frame that and hang it in your kitchen???

Looking forward to your Flickr. Come on now, spend hours on it and then you can catch up on your sleep tomorrow, Sunday..  tee hee




> So, I'm finally back from Optometry's Meeting.  I took some extra days off after the conference to take as many photos as I possibly could in a 4 day span :bbg:
> 
> - the view from the fire escape at Pensione Nichols (the B&B where I was staying): Qwest Field and Mount Rainier in the background, Pike Place Market is at the very edge of the foreground
> 
> - Dale Chihuly glass exhibit in the Washington State Trade and Convention Center
> 
> - my dinner at the Pink Door, linguine alla vongole (taken with my brand new 50mm macro lens!)
> 
> - Seattle Centre, taken from the top of the Watertower Observatory in Volunteer Park
> ...

----------


## hcjilson

Well, I was THERE, but I don't eat seafood.....so I had a couple of hot dogs!

PS to snitgirl- no that was not me in the MG, it was my best friend.

----------


## mlm

> Well, I was THERE, but I don't eat seafood.....so I had a couple of hot dogs!
> 
> PS to snitgirl- no that was not me in the MG, it was my best friend.


Don't eat seafood??  Oh man, I so would have eaten your share for you! :D  Great pics!!

----------


## mlm

Oh, I forgot to show off my dissection photos!  I'm really, really sorry for the crappy quality; I was holding my cell phone with a paper towel while wearing gloves.  (Note to self: cell phone cameras suck.)

I made notes on my flickr photos for non-ECPs:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mylin/2648227415/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mylin/2649057752/

----------


## wolfman

I took this at Red Rock State Park in Sedona, AZ

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Well, I was THERE, but I don't eat seafood.....so I had a couple of hot dogs!
> 
> PS to snitgirl- no that was not me in the MG, it was my best friend.


I was gonna ask you if that was an MG. My uncle had one just like it. You could do a circle in our street without touching the curbs - tight turning circle.:D

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I've been called four-eyes my whole life. Here's photographic proof!

And here's one of a customer's Great Dane she brought in for us to visit with. He sure was a nice doggie!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Caught this photo this evening of a giant hibiscus after the bloom died.

I think it looks a lot like Audrey II from Little Shop Of Horrors.:D

----------


## wolfman

I took these pictures at Wild Spirit Wolf Sanctuary in New Mexico. The second picture is the wolf getting ready to give me kisses.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I took these pictures at Wild Spirit Wolf Sanctuary in New Mexico. The second picture is the wolf getting ready to give me kisses.



Nice shots, Wolfman. I'm guessing you have an affinity for wolves?

----------


## k12311997

> I took these pictures at Wild Spirit Wolf Sanctuary in New Mexico. The second picture is the wolf getting ready to give me kisses.


 
my first thought the wolves are cool.

my second thought is about mr mitchels assertion that all opticians have goatees.

----------


## wolfman

> Nice shots, Wolfman. I'm guessing you have an affinity for wolves?


You guessed correctly. My obsession of wolves drives my family bonkers. :D

----------


## Fezz

> my first thought the wolves are cool.
> 
> _ my second thought is about mr mitchels assertion that all opticians have goatees_.



LOL!!!

I had forgotten that keen observation! Well....it certainly seems to be the norm!!

(Can we also assume that all (most..well me and a few others) have a whole bunch of drinking experience and goatees?


Wolfman,

Very cool pictures! Awesome!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> LOL!!!
> (Can we also assume that all (most..well me and a few others) have a whole bunch of drinking experience and goatees?
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


I can think of at least 10 opticians with both. I even think most are men!:drop:

----------


## obxeyeguy

Haven't had a goatee since 1978, but guilty of having plenty of experience in Fezz's other assertion.
BTW, great shots of the wolf wolfman,  kind of looks like a nice doggie.:D

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I took a few more pictures this weekend of our giant hibiscuses which are going wild this year.:D

Also have a closeup of a purple coneflower. Drat! The ones with the butterflies on them came out of focus. :Mad:

----------


## ForesT

Nice thread! :bbg:
I work some extra as a photographer so I have alot of pictures. Will post new pictures here ahead, but for now you can visit my website: http://www.vetterskog.se/

You can also check out my gallery at DeviantArt, http://pvp.deviantart.com/

Some samples:

----------


## Snitgirl

WOW!!! Drooling... 

Thanks for sharing, truly incredible work.. (clapping)

Please tell us, what camera are you using?

P.S. Welcome to OptiBoard! :cheers:

----------


## ForesT

> WOW!!! Drooling... 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, truly incredible work.. (clapping)
> 
> Please tell us, what camera are you using?
> 
> P.S. Welcome to OptiBoard! :cheers:


Thanks!
I´m using the Canon EOS 30D, but I´m planning to buy a new camera. 
I hope Canon will release some news soon :)

----------


## mlm

This is a shameless plug (read:  I'm begging on my hands and knees) for anyone to vote for my photo at JPG Magazine's website. :D 

http://www.jpgmag.com/photos/903079

----------


## Fezz

> This is a shameless plug (read:  I'm begging on my hands and knees) for anyone to vote for my photo at JPG Magazine's website. :D 
> 
> http://www.jpgmag.com/photos/903079


Signed, sealed and delivered! Very Kool!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## mlm

Thank you Fezz!!!  You're so sweet!  :cheers:

----------


## mlm

I was at a BBQ at a friend's house, and there were 2 wonderful dogs:  a 3 year old Sheltie and a 3 month old chocolate Lab.  Annie's, the Sheltie, owner is our CooperVision rep; she's in the second photo with me.

----------


## kidsparrow

I'm not much of a photographer, but here's my son John at a birthday party last weekend:

----------


## braheem24

> I'm not much of a photographer, but here's my son John at a birthday party last weekend:


Photographer or not... 

Photos of your own children are automatically the most beautiful pictures in the world.  Dont stop taking them, the time passes too soon :(

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Photographer or not... 
> 
> Photos of your own children are automatically the most beautiful pictures in the world.  Dont stop taking them, the time passes too soon :(


Truly said, Braheem.

Here's a scan of an old battered picture of our daughter that I keep in my walet.

----------


## Snitgirl

Kidsparrow,

Cute shot of your little one, keep them coming.  We folks here like to see :D

DragonLensMan WV,

WOW, what year was that?  Awesome wooden horse and cute ears!!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Kidsparrow,
> 
> Cute shot of your little one, keep them coming.  We folks here like to see :D
> 
> DragonLensMan WV,
> 
> WOW, what year was that?  Awesome wooden horse and cute ears!!


That would have been around 1981 when she was 2 or so. The ears came from my father who had recently returned from Disney in Florida and the horse was made by my wife's father. It's still up in the attic.

----------


## ForesT

Found this picture from a session for www.ferdinand.se a couple of years ago. 
Hope you enjoy!

----------


## braheem24

My biggest fan


.....and Optiboard's youngest subscribers

----------


## Fezz

Awesome pics Bro!

Enjoy those young'ins!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## mlm

I'm an aunty!!!  Little Isabella Rose was born yesterday at 8:09 pm, which makes her just a bit over a day old right now.  She and Mom are doing very well.  I went over to meet her at the hospital and played photographer.

----------


## k12311997

> I'm an aunty!!! Little Isabella Rose was born yesterday at 8:09 pm, which makes her just a bit over a day old right now. She and Mom are doing very well. I went over to meet her at the hospital and played photographer.


 
so tiny , so cute.  congratulations on aunthood.

----------


## Snitgirl

Sooo Sooo precious!! Congrats Aunty...and also to mommy and daddy....

thanks for sharing!

----------


## Snitgirl

*helllloooo :D*

 Monthly Challenge Topic is:* The Fridge**
*
Challenge End Date: September 30th
Submit By: Midnight! (PST)

*Come Join Our Group!!!**
Photography Lovers of OptiBoard
**Happy Shooting...*

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr



----------


## chrome surfer

:dDuke and Mom 004.jpg

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> :dDuke and Mom 004.jpg


Nice!!!

----------


## obxeyeguy

First let me say how much I enjoy looking at all your great photo's.  I need some help here, computer dumb.  How to I get pictures to show up in a post, or e-mail for that matter, where they open up when you scroll the mouse over them?  Simple to you, impossible to me, so all help appreciated.

----------


## Framebender

what he said!  I've been trying to figure it out for awhile how to do it, but can't get my old mind around it!

Thanks in advance for your help!!

:cheers:

----------


## Snitgirl

*helllloooo :D*

 Monthly Challenge Topic is:* COLD**
*
Challenge End Date: October 31st
Submit By: Midnight! (PST)

*Come Join Our Group!!!**
Photography Lovers of OptiBoard
**Happy Shooting...*

----------


## Sean

> First let me say how much I enjoy looking at all your great photo's. I need some help here, computer dumb. How to I get pictures to show up in a post, or e-mail for that matter, where they open up when you scroll the mouse over them? Simple to you, impossible to me, so all help appreciated.


 When you go to post in a reply....scroll down to manage attachments.......you will be given the option to upload the files from your computer.:)

----------


## Framebender

but it keeps telling me upload failed!  So it must have something to do with the size, but I can't figure out how to change it!  :hammer:

----------


## Steve Machol

Most likely the file is too large.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> but it keeps telling me upload failed!  So it must have something to do with the size, but I can't figure out how to change it!  :hammer:



Get a nifty free program called irfanview
http://www.irfanview.com/main_download_engl.htm

Open your picture with it, then at the top of the bar, go to Image, scrool down to Resize/Resample (or hit ctrl+r), then over on the right side, select the 800X600 radio button and save the file as a jpeg. That should make it small enough to be attached.
:cheers:

----------


## Snitgirl



----------


## Grubendol

Eliza is almost as big as her stick now.


On her Six month birthday.

----------


## Chris Ryser



----------


## Grubendol



----------


## mlm

I posted a few of my Victoria pics in the Photographers group, but since I don't know how many people actually look in there (HINT, HINT), I thought I'd show some here too.  If you want to see the captions, you'll just have to visit our group...

----------


## mlm

And a few more.  (Come join the Photographers of OB group!!) :bbg:

----------


## mlm

My niece (taken during the Thanksgiving long weekend)

----------


## Grubendol



----------


## QDO1

From a recent wedding



Speaks for itself



Tranquil night



Hunting



Church time



Something for you bike fans

Just ask if you want so see another 

R

----------


## mlm

My friends all think I've gone baby crazy.  Of course I have!  :bbg:  I just wish I could visit my niece more often.  (Hint to mlm that she needs to get access to a car already...)  Anyway, some new pics of my niece with her many zany facial expressions.

----------


## mlm

Today is the 2nd Annual TWLOHA Day.  My docs were kind enough to let me participate.  Please take the time to learn more about this organization's work:
www.*twloha*.com

----------


## mlm

We need new staff photos for the clinic website.  So, I borrowed a light kit from a friend and set up a little studio in one of the exam rooms.  What do you think of the results??
http://flickr.com/photos/mylin/sets/72157610061478602/

----------


## QDO1

Those photo's are good.  As an alternative.. Try pointing one light at the background and then use a reflector to mimic what the second light was doing.  Bump the exposure up just a little.  This will give a less flat look

----------


## mlm

Snitgirl and I went on a photowalk tonight to check out the various displays in Vancouver hotels.  The Hyatt is hosting their annual Gingerbread House competition, with proceeds going to the Make a Wish Foundation.  And whaddya know...we ended up as part of the display!! ;)

----------


## braheem24

My baby's booty

----------


## obxeyeguy

My wife shot this one on our cruise. A double too!!

----------


## LilKim

We left out of Tampa


Sunset At Sea


El Morro, San Juan PR


Old San Juan, viewed from La Fortaleza






Frigate Bay, St. Kitts


Narrow strip that separates the Atlantic on the left from the Caribbean on the right

----------


## QDO1

where is the 2009 thread?

----------


## sumit082

> That's a beautiful face, you really should try to use a camera that can give you a low depth of field with a clean background to bring out her face in the pictures and drown out the background.
> 
> Here's some examples:


really a very beautiful picture

----------

